# new mount.. good or bad?



## Curtg (Feb 10, 2010)

Just got this mount back. I'm happy with it. Just wondering what everyone thought about the quality. Sorry for the bad lighting.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks like great quality to me, and a great buck.:thumbs_up


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

looks kinda sideways :wink:


----------



## Curtg (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks guys. yeah he is a little crooked on the wall haha


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

I had to turn myself sideways, but he looks good, and looks real nice....congrats!


----------



## srsbznz (Sep 7, 2010)

*after cracking my neck turning sideways*, looks good


----------



## Curtg (Feb 10, 2010)

haha sorry everyone


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

If you are happy who cares what we think?


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good.....I think


----------



## Curtg (Feb 10, 2010)

TimberlandTaxi said:


> If you are happy who cares what we think?


I was wondering what everyone just thought of the quality


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Great buck and nice mount. Congrats


----------



## doberman152 (Feb 7, 2010)

I like the sideways look, his ears are facing like he hears something. Behind him and he looks alert, very nice mount.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Can't really tell anything about the quality of the mount. For that, you would need to post some realy close ups on the detail work. In all honesty, if you are happy with the mount, that is really all that matters, but if you want a critique, you need alot better high resolution pics.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Curtg said:


> I was wondering what everyone just thought of the quality


Sometimes you are better off not knowing. Let me do you a favor and straighten him up a bit.


----------



## Curtg (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah dont get me wrong I love the mount I was just kind of curious. I sit and stare at all our mounts for a long time. I'm sure you guys can relate.


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

Get some pictures of live deer and compare each part of your mount. Look at each part in detail... shape, location, color, etc. Also look at symmetry. Everything should be the same on each side... eyes same depth and shape, nostril same shape, hair patterns same on both sides.


----------

